# Yellow Border on Window Capture



## BeastlyVR (Feb 24, 2022)

So cause of windows recent updates adding a yellow border to windows/screens when they are being captured and recorded, I know there there is a fix for Display and Game capture, but i cant find a fix for window capture. I wanted to start streaming Destiny 2 recently with some friends, but i require a window capture not a game capture cause of the way D2 handles third party hooking. Does any one know how to fix the yellow boarder for window capture?


----------



## WBE (Feb 24, 2022)

The fix is quite easy: don't bother that border. ;)

The yellow border is Windows 10 behaviour to let you know that the screen or window is being captured, so sneaky spyware cannot secretly send off your screen's content, ie. your banking details and other sensitive information, without the user noticing. There is no switch to turn the yellow border off but it is *not* present in the streams and recordings.

You could try to use the older capture method BitBIt, which does not have the yellow borders, but that might not work with your specific software.


----------



## BeastlyVR (Feb 25, 2022)

WBE said:


> The fix is quite easy: don't bother that border. ;)
> 
> The yellow border is Windows 10 behaviour to let you know that the screen or window is being captured, so sneaky spyware cannot secretly send off your screen's content, ie. your banking details and other sensitive information, without the user noticing. There is no switch to turn the yellow border off but it is *not* present in the streams and recordings.
> 
> You could try to use the older capture method BitBIt, which does not have the yellow borders, but that might not work with your specific software.


I understand its for security reasons but its very annoy when your screen is very dark and the border glows the way it does
BitBit doesn't work on Destiny 2 for some reason. But D2 has always problems with being captured. so its the reason i asked


----------



## cyclemat (Feb 25, 2022)

@BeastlyVR i have a workaround for you but cant test it i didnt have D2 

Install the NDI plugin and the NDI Tools USE NDI HX capture and a NDI source in OBS !


----------



## _ty_x_don_ (Mar 13, 2022)

BeastlyVR said:


> I understand its for security reasons but its very annoy when your screen is very dark and the border glows the way it does
> BitBit doesn't work on Destiny 2 for some reason. But D2 has always problems with being captured. so its the reason i asked


I have the same issue and is looking a work around


----------



## _ty_x_don_ (Mar 13, 2022)

cyclemat said:


> @BeastlyVR i have a workaround for you but cant test it i didnt have D2
> 
> Install the NDI plugin and the NDI Tools USE NDI HX capture and a NDI source in OBS !


could you provide a guide? because I did that and I wasn't seeing any instructions on how to do it and the videos I saw were explaining how you could stream your phone camera through your local network into OBS


----------



## Noone (May 12, 2022)




----------



## BeastlyVR (May 12, 2022)

Noone said:


> View attachment 83406View attachment 83407View attachment 83408


So this doesn't work with destiny 2 i've tried this before but the game doesn't show up unless i use windows 10
and game capture doesn't work


----------



## ItzKarat (Aug 27, 2022)

What I did is I downloaded an earlier version of OBS and it worked for me


----------



## BeastlyVR (Aug 28, 2022)

ItzKarat said:


> What I did is I downloaded an earlier version of OBS and it worked for me


might give it a try but i might just stick with display capture instead, rather not show my full screen but whatever


----------

